# WIP - Scratch Built Nurgle Plague Tower



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Howdy boys and girls. A little while back, I was inspired by the Apocalypse Reload book to build a nurgle plague tower. Now, the one is the book is created using an official GW model. I said 'screw that' and decided to build mine out of cardboard and popsicle sticks. 

At the moment, I have finished building the main frame (built around an old cardboard tower I built for scenery) and the wheels are built (but not attached). The white plasticard shingles are still being attached (I just ran out of superglue atm). That white tube on the top is going to serve as the plague mortar, but has yet to be attached as well. The metal bowl next sitting next to the tower in the pictures is going to be a vat of puss and goo that will sit on the back and act as sort of an ammunition hopper (or fuel tank) for the pus cannon. The figures on top are just some plague zombies I built a while back that I put there for size comparison (and because I like them).

Comments and suggestions are welcome and wanted. More to come later.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

The proportions are nice, so it's already looking promising...but a few suggestions spring to mind:

• I'd be tempted to mount the mortar half-way up the front of it, as the front 'wall' looks a bit bland at the moment; also it's a much more sensible place to mount a main weapon, as far less of it is exposed to incoming fire that way. 
• Have a parapet running around the top of the tower, with Nurglings cavorting on it.
• Add some small spikes to the flat of the wheels, as though it's got them there to give extra traction when moving.

Looking forward to seeing how this one turns out, as there is simply no such thing as 'too much Nurgle' :biggrin:


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion, Svartmetal!



Svartmetall said:


> • I'd be tempted to mount the mortar half-way up the front of it, as the front 'wall' looks a bit bland at the moment; also it's a much more sensible place to mount a main weapon, as far less of it is exposed to incoming fire that way.


As I said, its in the early phases. I have to mount the pus cannon and the two demolisher cannons on the front. They will be worked into the front scales.



Svartmetall said:


> • Have a parapet running around the top of the tower, with Nurglings cavorting on it.


I do plan to add nurglings. ATM, the top lacks the tube and the zombies. I just threw those in.



Svartmetall said:


> • Add some small spikes to the flat of the wheels, as though it's got them there to give extra traction when moving.


Oh, good idea. Now I have to find some spike!



Svartmetall said:


> Looking forward to seeing how this one turns out, as there is simply no such thing as 'too much Nurgle' :biggrin:


Of course you can't have too much nurgle!

Again, thanks!


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Looking good, man! Personally, I would've gone the lazy way and bought the warhammer siege tower, but that would look to warhammer-ish. Can't wait to see that vat of pus you're planning on making, are you using resin for the water effect, or just GW's water effects? Looking forward to more of this, keep us updated!


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Bloody hell! 19 days since the last time I added pictures. Well, there has been some progress.

Here is the main body. 









I Finished the front plating and added 'demolisher cannons'. Yeah, they are the battle cannons from the defiler kit. The rings around them are the access hatches for chaos vehicles. The hatch at the top is going to be the spotter and pilot's hatch. 

Here is a close-up of the wheels.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow this is going to be impressive when done.

I will be watching this thread as i Intend to make one one day.


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

Me too! I have the bitz, just not the time! I'll do a WIP when I do mine though!


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Okay, its finally time to update again. Lets see how long it was ago I last updated.... a month! A fucking month?!? Whoops! I am really bad at this consistency thing. Oh well, here we go.

So, I attached the wheels. And the pus-tanks in the back. And the puss cannon. And the Plague Mortar on top. Oh, and I connect pipes to everything. And I added some nurglings. Damn... thats alot.
































































Well, I hope to have her done sometime soon and then start painting. The white stuff is actually a spare tube of sealant I found. Is cheaper then greenstuff and flows so much easier.

May have some more soon... hopefully in less then a month. Tell me what you think.


----------



## Bloody_Kain (Mar 26, 2009)

Looks interesting. Can't wait to see the Final results k:


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks great so far! I can't wait to see the final product. Here, some rep for some more motivation!


----------

